# Lighting ballast, help please.



## 2cay2 (Feb 19, 2010)

First I should say hello as this is my first time here, so, hello :-D

I was wondering if you guys could help me? I've got questions about lighting. It's actually for birds but I think fish people will be able to help more as you are all really clued up on your lighting.

I don't understand much about lighting, so if I sound thick, it's 'cos i am LOL!

I need lighting with a spacial fequency/flicker rate of 160 hz or better. 
At pressent I have a UV florecent strip light and a normal bayonnet 65w energy saving daylight bulb (equivalent to 350w). I know ballast can reduce the flicker and that it is used on fish tanks, but I have no idea what it actually is, whether I can use it with what I have, where to get it, or what sort I need to get the flicker rate to 160 hertz or better. 
Can anyone help me get my head round all this please?

Huge thanks,

Linda


----------



## aunt kymmie (Jun 2, 2008)

Hi Linda, welcome to the forum. I don't know the answers to your questions but I was curious, what kind of birds??


----------



## Mean Harri (Dec 14, 2009)

Found this article. Have a read. Birds may not mind and actually prefer flickering.
ScienceDirect - General and Comparative Endocrinology : The Influence of Flicker Rate on Plasma Corticosterone Levels of European Starlings, Sturnus vulgaris

As for bulbs that could give you the >160 Hz I really don't know. This is something I am not familiar with.


----------



## 2cay2 (Feb 19, 2010)

aunt kymmie said:


> Hi Linda, welcome to the forum. I don't know the answers to your questions but I was curious, what kind of birds??


:-D Parrots! Loving your Ammie pic btw! 
You can find me and my parrots here www.ukparrotrescue.co.uk/forum 

Thanks for that link Harri, looks like I need to do more research. Nothing is ever simple is it!:shock:


----------

